# Incense Bad For Ratties?



## kwoolie (Sep 30, 2009)

My boyfriend and I frequently burn incense in our apartment, which is pretty small and allows for the smell to reach everywhere. We stopped since we've gotten our to girlies, but I'm wondering if it would be ok for them to breath in? They don't seem affected by my lotion or candles. What's everyone's opinion on this?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any fragrance type things tend to be advised against in other posts I've read.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Incest is bad for rats. :/


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

i used to burn incence in my room when i was a teenager... to get rid of incriminating smells :-/


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

I would be extremely careful with candle around ratties. On another forum, someone had a candle going, and her rat knocked it over onto himself and got some pretty bad burns. The pictures she posted are pretty graphic. PLEASE make sure to keep candles out of reach of little ratties, even if you think they can't reach them, somehow they can knock them over and get hurt.


----------



## kwoolie (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks guys =) I figured as much, I'll just throw it all out (and yes, I actually like the smell of incense ;D)

As for the candles, the only way the rats could get to them is if I stupidly put the candles on the ground, on my bed or in the rats' cage, so they're pretty safe


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I enjoy insence sometime too. with the rats though I dont either (in my apartment I can in some areas) Anyway I have a candle warmer in the room they are located and theres no problems with it. Just dont use to strong of a scent if you choose to do this.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

scented candles, air fresheners and esp. incense are all terrible for your rat's lungs. If you are unable to burn the candles or have air freshners in a separate room then I would avoid them altogether. Incense I would stay far away from. It may not seem like its bothering them but it could be doing silent damage to their lungs which will show up later on in their lives.


----------



## sagesjsjsjsj (2 mo ago)

MahRatz said:


> Incest is bad for rats. :/


 yes well no one wants to **** a rat really (joke)


----------

